# Choix d'un écosystème homekit



## OhNon (16 Juin 2022)

Bonjour ! 

Je poste ici pour avoir votre avis car je cherche une ou plusieurs marque qui me permettrait de créer un écosystème connecté avec des prises connectés, des capteurs en tout genre, caméras ... Le tout étant compatible homekit (mais aussi le reste, au cas ou).

Je suis équipé depuis des années avec des philips hue (ampoules, switch, détecteur de mouvement) et je trouve que ça marche très bien. J'avais GoogleHome mais j'ai décidé de passer chez Siri il y a un an. J'ai des prises connectées Meross dont je suis suis content, dont quelques unes homekit (pas le même prix).
Mais ce qui me gêne a tord ou à raison c'est que c'est une marque chinoise et je suis passé chez siri pour la vie privée et la sécurité. 

Du coup je cherche une marque ou un écosystème car j’aimerai investir dans un écosystème complet viable sur des années comme mes philips hue, en évitant d'avoir 50 applications pour contrôler sa maison. J'ai vu que apple distribue des marques comme EVE, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut. 

Avez vous des conseils ? 

Merci !


----------



## Tiberius (16 Juin 2022)

Pour ma part je préfère piocher dans les différents écosystèmes en fonction des spécificités que je recherche. Avantage : ça répond à mon besoin. Inconvénient : multiplication des hubs (en attendant Matter). Mais par exemple j'ai des détecteurs Aqara qui fonctionnent avec un contrôleur Tado et des ampoules Nanoleaf. Ou des caméras Eufy qui allument des ampoules Hue. C'est HomeKit qui assure le dialogue entre tous ces équipements. Donc mon écosystème c'est HomeKit en fait, pas celui des constructeurs d'accessoires.

Concernant la confidentialité, c'est sûr que toutes les marques ne se valent pas. Une des plus respectueuses, à mon avis, c'est Eve. Mais ça a un prix. Pour l'instant Eve c'est 100% Homekit, mais avec Matter ça va s'ouvrir aux autres systèmes. 

Après tu peux toujours gérer ça depuis ton réseau (c'est à ça que sert HomeKit Secure sur les routeurs, mais ça n'a pas vraiment été adopté...). Et quand tu choisis ton matériel, s'il fonctionne sans créer de compte c'est que la confidentialité est déjà en partie prise en compte.

Si tu veux voir ce que j'ai déjà installé chez moi et avoir des idées d'équipement, tu peux jeter un oeil à ma chaine YouTube


----------



## OhNon (16 Juin 2022)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Je vais creuser ça ! 

Mais du coup utilisez vous les applications constructeurs ? Je n'avais pas fais le liens entre compte chez le constructeur et utilisation des appareils. En effet Meross je ne sais pas si je pouvais utiliser sans compte je ne m'en souviens plus. Peut être que celles qui son homekit peuvent être uniquement ajoutées dans Apple Home.


----------



## Tiberius (16 Juin 2022)

J'utilise parfois les applications des constructeurs. Une des raisons, c'est qu'elles permettent de mettre à jour les accessoires. Ensuite, elles sont parfois plus complètes, ou apportent des fonctionnalités plus évoluées que HomeKit. Par exemple pour le contrôleur Tado, dans Maison pour mon climatiseur je peux juste choisir allumer/éteindre, chauffer/refroidir et la température. C'est suffisant pour mes automatisations HomeKit, mais l'app tado permet de paramétrer aussi les volets et les déflecteurs, la vitesse du ventilateur, ... Pareil avec l'app Eve. Pour la prise connectée, l'app me permet de connaître la consommation de l'appareil branché sur la prise. Et avec l'app Aqara j'ai accès au capteur de luminosité du détecteur de mouvement, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans Maison. 
Je n'ai pas encore testé d'accessoire Meross, mais je pense essayer une prise connectée et probablement le Garage Door Opener, s'il est compatible avec ma porte de garage.
Bref, il faut composer avec tout ça. Mais une fois que c'est en place, j'utilise Maison/Siri 90% du temps (avec les automatisations et les raccourcis).


----------



## OhNon (20 Juin 2022)

J'ai pu regarder vos vidéos et votre blog et c'est un super boulot ! Continuez comme ça ! 

Pour en revenir a Homekit, c'est difficile de trouver des infos sur la vie privée des produits. Ça m'étonne car on est dans un environnement Apple qui a, j'ai l'impression, une sensibilité à ce sujet et le sujet de la vie privée de tout ces objets est rarement mise en avant. Cela dit, je pense m'orienter vers Eve pour les valve de robinet, et capteur d'ouverture. 

Pour ce qui est des caméra par contre je me demande, si on utilise Homekit Secure Video, peu importe la marque et sa gestion de la vie privée non ? vu que tout est géré par Apple du coup.

Autre chose, on peu couper l’accès a internet a nos objet homekit, pour les rendre moins dangereux pour la sécurité du réseau, on peut le faire sur les caméras ? Si elles sont sur le serveur local de homekit ... 

Enfin bref merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Juin 2022)

Moi j'avais un peu de tout avant, j'ai tout vendu pour passé uniquement chez Eve qui fait vraiment de très bon produit. Je te conseille la chaine youtube de Lokan qui à fait des vidéo avec la marque Eve.


----------



## Tiberius (21 Juin 2022)

OiseauPython a dit:


> J'ai pu regarder vos vidéos et votre blog et c'est un super boulot ! Continuez comme ça !
> 
> Pour en revenir a Homekit, c'est difficile de trouver des infos sur la vie privée des produits. Ça m'étonne car on est dans un environnement Apple qui a, j'ai l'impression, une sensibilité à ce sujet et le sujet de la vie privée de tout ces objets est rarement mise en avant. Cela dit, je pense m'orienter vers Eve pour les valve de robinet, et capteur d'ouverture.
> 
> ...


Bein le souci c'est que certes c'est HomeKit et Apple, mais il ne joue le rôle que du centralisateur. Chaque constructeur fait un peu ce qu'il veut avec les données C'est pour ça que je disais que dès que tu dois créer un compte chez le constructeur, c'est qu'il souhaite avoir des données. Après, ça peut être juste pour le suivi de la garanti ou a des fin statistiques, pas forcément pour espionner tout ce que tu fais 

Concernant les caméras, j'utilise les Eufy par exemple, et là je pense que les flux vidéos ne passent pas qu'en interne, bien qu'elles enregistrent en local.

Quand à couper l'accès à l'extérieur, oui, tu peux. Moi j'utilise AdGuard Home. Cela étant dit, il faut quand même que les accessoires puissent aller chercher leurs mises à jour. Mais c'est vrai que c'est rassurant quand tu vois que tel ou tel accessoire ne se connecte qu'à un seul serveur bien identifié qu'occasionnellement.


----------



## Tiberius (21 Juin 2022)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Moi j'avais un peu de tout avant, j'ai tout vendu pour passé uniquement chez Eve qui fait vraiment de très bon produit. Je te conseille la chaine youtube de Lokan qui à fait des vidéo avec la marque Eve.


Il me semble avoir vu dans une de ses vidéos récentes qu'il avait tout passé sur du Tado


----------



## Icloud92 (22 Juin 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Il me semble avoir vu dans une de ses vidéos récentes qu'il avait tout passé sur du Tado


tado c'et pour la gestion de la température?


----------



## Tiberius (22 Juin 2022)

Icloud92 a dit:


> tado c'et pour la gestion de la température?


C’est pour toute la partie pilotage du chauffage


----------



## OhNon (30 Juin 2022)

Hello !

En effet j ai pu essayer un contrôleur Tado, c'est top. Mais bon une application de plus ahah. Bien que contrôlable sur HomeKit, l'application est obligatoire car permet plus de réglage de la clim car chez Apple c'est très basique.

Pour Eufy j'ai aussi essayé une caméra. Je l'ai ajoutée naturellement sur HomeKit Secure Video et bien que ce soit trop simpliste ça marche bien. Mais j'ai deux questions a propos de Eufy.

Quand je suis hors de chez moi, donc en 4G, impossible de voir le flux sur l'application Eufy alors que HSV ça roule peu importe ou je suis. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ! Autre chose, les fonctions avancées de Eufy sont désactivées car j'utilise HSV. Cependant si la vidéo est désactivée chez Apple, le flux marche quand même chez Eufy. Je ne trouve pas ça normal car le flux est sensé ne passer que par Apple pour plus de sécurité. J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## Tiberius (30 Juin 2022)

OiseauPython a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> En effet j ai pu essayer un contrôleur Tado, c'est top. Mais bon une application de plus ahah. Bien que contrôlable sur HomeKit, l'application est obligatoire car permet plus de réglage de la clim car chez Apple c'est très basique.



C'est vrai, mais personnellement j'ai activé les réglages que souhaitais dans l'app tado, et ensuite les fonctions de base allumer/éteindre, chaud/froid et température de HomeKit me suffisent pour les automatisations ou les commandes Siri



OiseauPython a dit:


> Pour Eufy j'ai aussi essayé une caméra. Je l'ai ajoutée naturellement sur HomeKit Secure Video et bien que ce soit trop simpliste ça marche bien. Mais j'ai deux questions a propos de Eufy.
> 
> Quand je suis hors de chez moi, donc en 4G, impossible de voir le flux sur l'application Eufy alors que HSV ça roule peu importe ou je suis. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi !



Perso pas de souci de mon côté, que ce soit dans l'app Eufy ou dans Maison. Tu as peut-être un réglage sur ton téléphone qui limite le flux. Tu as bien autorisé les données cellulaires pour l'application ? (Depuis les réglages, ou depuis l'app Eufy, menu "hamburger" en haut à gauche, Paramètres, Autorisations de l'application, cocher Données Cellulaires)



OiseauPython a dit:


> Autre chose, les fonctions avancées de Eufy sont désactivées car j'utilise HSV. Cependant si la vidéo est désactivée chez Apple, le flux marche quand même chez Eufy. Je ne trouve pas ça normal car le flux est sensé ne passer que par Apple pour plus de sécurité. J'ai raté quelque chose ?



Oui, j'ai constaté la même chose. C'est pour ça que je disais que la confidentialité des données n'était pas la même pour tout le monde, et Eufy envoie les flux vidéo indépendamment de HKSV. Si tu souhaites désactiver un flux, il faut le couper dans l'app Eufy en éteignant la caméra. Pour mes caméras intérieures, j'ai mis une prise connectée sur l'alimentation de la caméra. Comme ça si je veux couper la vidéo, je coupe l'alimentation de la caméra et je suis sûr qu'aucun flux vidéo ne sort  (Pour mes caméras extérieurs je pourrai éventuellement couper la home base, mais ça désactiverait toutes les caméras)


----------



## OhNon (5 Juillet 2022)

Bon j'ai décidé d'aller plus loin avec les caméras et d'essayer un pack de caméra Eufy 2C Pro et la homebase 2 
Jusque la tout vas bien. J'ajoute tout sur l'application Eufy, puis j'essaye d'ajouter la configuration dans HomeKit (qui a été compliquée mais je me ça sur le dos de mon configuration internet car j'ai une box 4G ce qui pose des soucis) et ma config est prête.

Au début ça allait. Puis quelques heures plus tard j'ai vu des trucs étranges. La première chose que j'ai soulignée dans un post un peu plus haut, c'est la disponibilité de la caméra dans homekit avec HKSV (normal), ET dans l'appli constructeur (pas normal). Cependant maintenant dans l'app Eufy, j'ai eu des caméras désactivées avec un message me disant que c'était pas possible si caméra liée a HKSV. Cool un truc de normal ! Mais ça na pas duré car déjà sur les caméras ajoutées seule certaines on se message, un autre n'a pas ce message et son flux est visible dans les deux apps... Alors quelles sont toute reliées au même Homebase lui même dans la même maison apple Home....

Mais bon qu'importe, ça marchait quand même. Sauf que maintenant j'ai des soucis de détection et de condition d'enregistrement sur homekit (les options quand je suis à la maison et quand je n'y suis pas) en pagaille : 

Le geofencing d'homekit fonctionnait bien mais maintenant ne fonctionne plus.
Les LED d'activités des caméras se réactive de façon aléatoire (c'est toujours en off dans les 2 applis)
Changer une caméra en off ou en enregistrement ne change rien, elle reste visible en stream et n'enregistre pas
Parfois alors que homekit n'est pas sensé enregistrer, il ne le fait pas mais du coup c'est Eufy qui m'envoie une notif de détection et qui enregistre sur la homebase sans rien lui demander (alors que je suis bien en HKSV)

Enfin voilà le genre de soucis que je rencontre. Je me dis que sauf passer seulement par l'app constructeur (pas possible pour moi) il est vraiment compliqué de faire fonctionner les choses avec Homekit je trouve. La simplicité d'apple ne s'applique pas a homekit (ou juste dans son interface très/trop simpliste) et son fonctionnement.  

Pour l'instant ma quête d’écosystème péren avec des caméras c'est compliqué ! 

Je me demande si dans le cas de Eufy ça serai mieux de passer seulement par Homekit ... quitte à perdre 80% des fonctionnalités des caméras... Peut être pour iOS 17 !

Vous avez des retour de caméras passées sur HKSV, ou alors des conseils a donner pour pérenniser tout ça ?


----------



## Tiberius (6 Juillet 2022)

Désolé de voir que tu rencontres des soucis avec tes caméras Eufy. Côté confidentialité, c'est un peu ce que je disais dans mon autre message, elle dépend du constructeur. Pour Eufy, ça passe par leur serveur et leur app, donc on ne sait pas forcément ce qu'ils en font. Avec une caméra Eve, par exemple, la confidentialité est garantie (je n'ai pas testé leurs caméras). Netatmo aussi indique le respect de la vie privée, mais la caméra extérieure n'est pas un exemple de stabilité avec HKSV...

Pour ma part, je laisse les caméras Eufy enregistrer sur la HomeBase (et sur HKSV bien sûr), j'ai désactivé les notifications Eufy et laissé uniquement les notifications HomeKit. Si je veux couper complètement la caméra, je le fait depuis l'app Eufy. Et dans l'app maison je consulte HKSV en cas de notification. J'ai activé la reconnaissance faciale, et les notifications uniquement en cas de personnes détectées. J'ai aussi défini les zones de détection et les options d'enregistrement (mes caméras extérieures enregistrent tout le temps)

Pour l'instant, c'est difficile de se contenter de l'app Maison, quelque soit l'appareil, et le recours à l'app du fabriquant est parfois nécessaire. Mais une fois que tu as réglé tes accessoires comme tu veux et que tu as défini tes automatisations, tu utilises au final très peu les apps, y compris Maison. Et il y a aussi Siri pour piloter les accessoires et les scènes (ça fonctionne très bien avec un HomePod Mini)

PS : J'utilise aussi les notifications des caméras sur l'Apple TV


----------



## Icloud92 (7 Juillet 2022)

J'étais comme vous à passer ma l'apps maison, mais en faite c'est un doubon avec aucun réglages possible; donc j'ai supprimé les caméras de "maison" juste pour les garder sur l'apps eufy qui fonctionne super bien meme en dehors de la maison, qui préviens aussi quand le wifi est coupé. 

Ce le truc c'est que meme supprimé de maison j'ai accès au home secure vidéo, ca c'est vraiment cool.


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juillet 2022)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Ce le truc c'est que meme supprimé de maison j'ai accès au home secure vidéo, ca c'est vraiment cool.


Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu as accès au vidéo de la home base ?


----------



## Icloud92 (7 Juillet 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu as accès au vidéo de la home base ?


Je n'ai pas de home base, je look directement depuis l'apps eufy, j'ai 30 jours de sauvegarde.


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juillet 2022)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de home base, je look directement depuis l'apps eufy, j'ai 30 jours de sauvegarde.


Ok, donc tu parlais du cloud Eufy ?


----------



## Icloud92 (7 Juillet 2022)

Oui & non car je ne paie pas le serveur eufy.


----------



## Tiberius (8 Juillet 2022)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Oui & non car je ne paie pas le serveur eufy.


Il va falloir nous en dire plus


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Juillet 2022)

En faite c'est drole, car la caméra n'est plus sur homekit mais je ne paie pas non plus pour le serveur cloud Eufy. J'approuve


----------

